# Mickey Pics



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

When I first saw this on his body I thought he either scraped against something in the tank or hung around the heater a little too long. I went to Petco and bought a heater guard right afterwards but got to thinking I better make sure its nothing more serious...Here are some pics and let me know what you think. Its more of a discoleration and his temperment and health seem to be fine. He's actually pretty social for being a young rhom.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Ummmm I dont see the pics, did you forget to attach them


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Pics of My Rhom's Side In Questoin
I hope this works. If you will check this out and let me know what you think. The more I look at it the more it looks like a scratch but I'm unsure what diseases for p's really look like. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmm.....I cant tell from the pic. What do you think Snow?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the pic doesn't work for me (can you send it to me?), but by the if it is just a scratch or wound, it should heal very nicely, piranhas are very good healers.
if it was a desiese I would think it would be slime desiese, but if it is no longer spreading, it will recover.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

There is no sign of spreading, my original thoughts were simply a scratch as all of a sudden it was there when I got home from work. I would have noticed it develop over a period of several days for it to be a disease but just wanted some second had thoughts. I'm always examining him and making sure his behavior and attitude are all right. If I notice anything strange in his activities I'll keep ya posted, but as of yet he's acting like he usually does.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

i'm not really sure because i can't see the pic


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Doesn't look very serious to me. It should heal in a couple of weeks (heater burns, if that's the case, tend to heal rather slowly compared to fin nips or minor bite wounds), but it'll probably leave a small scar.

One of my reds a burn once too:

*Heater burn pic 1*
*Heater burn pic 2*
(you might have to copy and paste the link into your browser's address bar [webshots can be a real pain in the azz







])

It all healed nicely after a while, and he didn't seem to be affected in any way by it. All it did was leaving a nice scar, which only adds to his character...

So don't worry about it, but just keep an eye on him.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Hmm.....I cant tell from the pic. What do you think Snow?


 I dont think you have anything to worry about, but as Judaz said keep an eye on it just to be sure.
Good luck


----------

